# Huge Interactive WG Story



## flamins (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum, but I thought I'd post it up in case anyone was interested. 

There's a decent interactive WG story up at Writing.com, called "Your Fat Family". To say that it's wide-ranging in nature would be putting it mildly. There are multiple characters to follow, and contributors have put in virtually every type of WG, from realistic to crazy stuffing and inflationism. There are more than 800 chapters at present, so whatever you're into, somewhere in there will be something to float your boat.

If you want, check it out at, http://www.writing.com/main/interact/item_id/1167851/action/view/chapter_map/1


----------



## coyote wild (Aug 16, 2007)

unfortunately, it seems that the majority of contributors to that interactive story are unusually intrigued by the toddler character, Mary.

Is no one else bothered by this?


----------



## mollycoddles (Aug 16, 2007)

I find that pretty unsettling, too...

Although the chapters with Susan and Lucy are rather entertaining.


----------



## Coop (Aug 16, 2007)

It reeks of pedophelia. 

Someone needs to do more with the adults of the story.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2007)

They even have a story section for the family dog. Wired.


----------



## BellySpongelover (Aug 20, 2007)

I belive most of the chapters are actually designed around Lucy and Susan, but recently the Mary character has been getting a lot more play from the newest adders.

If you want to see the Lucy and Susan angles worked up more, which I do, you should add to them.


----------

